
Eons ("MySpace for old people") Raises Staggering $22 Million Round - danielha
http://mashable.com/2007/03/06/eons/
======
sharpshoot
VC's back teams not ideas. Jeff Taylor is an executor - he doesn't need the
money, but its enough to show anyone else in the space who's boss (or the
monster). Having money in the bank while funds are still frothy just means
they won't struggle in the future. He probably got a valuation he can't match
and they are probably looking at monetising their audience in "offline ways"
which may up the burn rate a tad. That said i'd back jeff taylor too. Good
luck to them :)

------
ttonca
What are they possibly going to do with $22 mil, after all how much
technology, people do you need for a social networking co.?

~~~
Alex3917
Perhaps they plan on hiring full time content creators and community
coordinators.

Hopefully once you get to be in your 70s you're no submitting new content
eight hours a day just for the karma to alleviate your status anxiety.
Hopefully.

------
jcwentz
I wonder if that choice of the word "staggering" is an accident.

